
CloudSight – Image Recognition API and Visual Search Results - monort
http://cloudsightapi.com/api
======
torizen
This image: [http://cdn.static-
economist.com/sites/default/files/imagecac...](http://cdn.static-
economist.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/full-width/images/print-
edition/20151003_LDP003_0.jpg)

Got me this:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9098858/cloudsight.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9098858/cloudsight.png)

Concept looks interesting though ...

------
pmontra
I pasted this URL from Wikipedia
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/FloorGob...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/FloorGoban.JPG)
and got

{"error":{"locale":["can't be
blank"]},"url":"//d1spq65clhrg1f.cloudfront.net/uploads/tmp/1443856576-19861-9975/FloorGoban.JPG"}

------
nl
This is pretty good - probably better than the recent public release of
Google's pre-trained Neural Network (based on the ImageNet classes).

It looks like this is using an attention-based model - it seems to generally
pick out the most important thing in an image. That's pretty nice.

It would be interesting to know how many classes it is operating on (and where
they got the training data!).

------
dalacv
CloudSight seems fixated on what people are wearing. I tried multiple pictures
of Shakira and CloudSight only seems to care what she is wearing.

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3788882/SHAKIRA2.PNG](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3788882/SHAKIRA2.PNG)

------
ishanr
Interesting idea. However it misses the food in the plate:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rj8tgj4f01d2ux1/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rj8tgj4f01d2ux1/Screenshot%202015-10-03%2012.33.22.png?dl=0)

